# FR: which would be perfect for you



## mmeHerne

Okay I've been going over and over all the relative pronouns and I must say i've been a little confused at times, BUT today while practicing writing I came across what I THINK was a place to use a relative pronoun that is missing it's antecedent. I would just like confirmation that I used it right  

Sentence:
Je pense que tu aimerais cet emploi. Tu aime bien les enfants et ton language alors ce qui est parfait pour toi!

The sentence is supposed to read:

I think that you will love this job! You love children and your language so this job would be perfect for you!


----------



## Lezert

Here, I there is no place for a relative pronoun, you shoud write something like:
Je pense que tu aimerais cet emploi. Tu aime_s_ bien les enfants et _ta langue_ alors _il serait_ parfait pour toi!

or maybe, this way  ( = this is what would be perfect for you)
....alors _c'est ce qui serait_ parfait pour toi!


----------



## mmeHerne

Merci...well I thought I understood it.. Thanks! I'll keep working at it


----------



## lacrie

It can work if you reverse and slightly change the sentence
I would say : Tu aimes les enfants et ta langue ce qui fait que cet emploi est parfait pour toi, je pense


----------



## mnewcomb71

I am rather confused by the meaning of the sentence.

mmeHerne...are you saying that this person loves both children and his or her native language and that is why the job would be perfect?

If that is the case, how about:

Tu aimes les enfants et ta langue*,* ce qui ferait que cet emploi soit parfait pour toi.


----------



## itka

> ...ce qui ferait que cet emploi soit parfait pour toi.


No. The tenses are not correct here.
"_...ce qui *fait *que cet emploi ser*ait* parfait pour toi"._

I'd avoid mixing _"tu aimes les enfants et ta langue"_. 
That's not the same "love" and it is weird to link these two different complements (though it is possible in poetic literature, cf. famous example : _"Vêtu de lin et de probité candide"_ Victor Hugo). Just imagine : You love your wife and hamburgers...


----------



## lacrie

Well sorry but I don't find it that weird, in a specific context like this one, the speaker clearly refers to a job as a teacher, it sounds absolutely fine to me.


----------



## Tim~!

Then get around it by using another verb:

"Tu aimes les enfants et adores la langue."

The best of both worlds


----------



## Asr

itka said:


> Just imagine : You love your wife and hamburgers...


 

How about; 

Tu aimes les enfants et tu est passionné de ta langue. ? (I can't avoid repeating the *"tu"* here, can I? )


----------



## Fred_C

Asr said:


> How about;
> 
> Tu aimes les enfants et tu est passionné de ta langue. ? (I can't avoid repeating the *"tu"* here, can I? )


 Yes, you can. (It is not common, but you can say "Tu aimes les enfants et es passionné de ta langue".
However, you must write "Tu es", not "Tu est".


----------



## Asr

Thanks a lot for the swift reply Fred.



Fred_C said:


> Yes, you can. (It is not common, but you can say "Tu aimes les enfants et es passionné de ta langue".
> .


 
sounds quite weird when I try to say it, but I guess that is not the deciding criteria. 



> However, you must write "Tu es", not "Tu est


 oops!


----------



## itka

Ou bien tu peux dire : _"tu aimes les enfants et la langue _(I'd say : l'anglais)_ te passionne"..._


----------



## lacrie

Il ne s'agit pas de *la *langue ou des langues en général mais de sa langue maternelle...dans ce cas mmeHerne, tu devrais dire "tu aimes les enfants et *ta *langue (maternelle) te passionne" ou en effet précise "tu aimes les enfants et l'anglais"


----------



## Fred_C

"Moi, j'aime bien les enfants avec de la langue de boeuf", dit l'ogre...


----------

